# #ObamaGate, a quick peek into a top trender.



## blujeenz (11/5/20)

I dont have Twitter, but I've heard that the #ObamaGate is one of the top trends there.

Basically Obama weaponized their alphabet agencies to spy on Trump with the aim of removing him from power, ie seditious treason.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## zadiac (11/5/20)

My head hurts now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Adephi (17/5/20)




----------



## blujeenz (18/5/20)

Adephi said:


>




You're not going to learn much from Trevor Noah, he seems to be a mouthpiece for the far left and they are fond of portraying the Obama era as being a scandal free administration.
That clip basically just raised strawman fallacies to smother #Obamagate.

Try a Google for Operation Fast and Furious as regarding "gun walking" in Mexico and not the Paul Walker driving variety.


> *Facts:*
> During the Fast and Furious investigation, nearly 2,000 firearms were illegally purchased for $1.5 million, according to a DOJ inspector General report. Hundreds of guns were later recovered in the United States and Mexico.
> In 2010, two of the weapons linked to Fast and Furious turned up near the scene of the murder of Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry in the Arizona desert.
> Whistleblowing led to investigations by the Senate Judiciary Committee and the House Oversight and Government Reform Committee. During the House investigation, Attorney General Eric Holder was cited for contempt.
> ...


https://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/27/world/americas/operation-fast-and-furious-fast-facts/index.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> You're not going to learn much from Trevor Noah, he seems to be a mouthpiece for the far left and they are fond of portraying the Obama era as being a scandal free administration.
> That clip basically just raised strawman fallacies to smother #Obamagate.
> 
> Try a Google for Operation Fast and Furious as regarding "gun walking" in Mexico and not the Paul Walker driving variety.
> ...



He's a comedian. He will make jokes of any president wether they are far left, far right or upside down. Trump and his Fox brigade is just making his job very easy.

You should try watch him a bit. Very entertaining sometimes.


----------



## mad_hatter (18/5/20)

blujeenz said:


> Goodbye troll.
> View attachment 196316


Oh no. A picture of trump.my kryptonite. 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (18/5/20)

Lets dismantle this utterly absurd thread of yours

You posted a pic referencing The Epoch Times

_"The Epoch Times_ is identified as spreading misinformation related to the COVID-19 pandemic in print and via social media including Facebook and YouTube.[38] It has promoted anti-China rhetoric and conspiracy theories around the coronavirus outbreak, for example through an 8-page special edition called "How the Chinese Communist Party Endangered the World", which was distributed unsolicited in April 2020 to mail customers in areas of USA, Canada, and Australia.[39][40] The minisformation tracker NewsGuard characterized _The Epoch Times_ as a "super-spreader" of misinformation for European audiences.[41]

A story in _The Epoch Times_ on February 17, 2020, shared a map from the internet that falsely alleged massive sulfur dioxide releases from crematoriums during the COVID-19 pandemic in China, speculating that 14,000 bodies may have been burned.[42][43] A fact check by AFP reported that the map was a NASA forecast taken out of context.[42]

_The Epoch Times_ is a strong advocate for bio-engineered virus conspiracy theory. A widely viewed video released by the organization on April 7, 2020, was flagged by Facebook as “partly false" for “the unsupported hypothesis that SARS-CoV-2 is a bioengineered virus released from a Wuhan research laboratory.” The video featured Judy Mikovits, an anti-vaccination activist.[44][45] The fact-checker Health Feedback said of the video that "several of its core scientific claims are false and its facts, even when accurate, are often presented in a misleading way."[46]"

Lovely, you're in great company quoting absolute nutjobs, since even the Office of Director of National Intelligence stated the following:

"The (US) Intelligence Community (IC) also concurs with the wide scientific consensus that the COVID-19 virus was not manmade or genetically modified"

Link: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...tically-modified-u-s-spy-agency-idUSKBN22C2PN

Official Statement Link: https://www.dni.gov/index.php/newsr...ce-community-statement-on-origins-of-covid-19

ObamaGate, a Primer: https://www.voanews.com/usa/us-politics/what-obamagate

Basically, lots of shit being thrown, not even the Republican controlled Senate gives two fucks about the allegations because of how utterly stupid they are

Lastly, you're supposedly South African. Yet the amount of time and energy you put into these qAnon-esque (if you don't know what qanon is, here is a link- https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QAnon) posts is baffling. Is uncle donny going to pleasure your bumhole for your vociferous defense of him via this South African E-Cigarette forum?


----------



## Adephi (18/5/20)

And here I'm researching sharter pranks on YouTube... you guys have way too much time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (19/5/20)

@mad_hatter why do you have to be so disgustingly insulting?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/5/20)

I have cleaned up this thread. 

Please be respectful to each other, we are not 12 and need to start slandering people because we have a difference of opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (19/5/20)

It's always easy when you talk shit about anyone, nothing to do with any brigade. But I suppose it would be a rather difficult task to try and make people laugh with facts like; Lowest unemployment rate in over 50 years or strongest economy in history, etc etc. Trevor Noah has become a joke, nothing more.


Adephi said:


> He's a comedian. He will make jokes of any president wether they are far left, far right or upside down. Trump and his Fox brigade is just making his job very easy.
> 
> You should try watch him a bit. Very entertaining sometimes.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## mad_hatter (19/5/20)

Christos said:


> I have cleaned up this thread.
> 
> Please be respectful to each other, we are not 12 and need to start slandering people because we have a difference of opinion.


The dude is posting conspiracy theories and you're happy to let him use this platform to continue?

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (19/5/20)

stevie g said:


> @mad_hatter why do you have to be so disgustingly insulting?


Don't you have giant footprint droppings to find on YouTube?

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (19/5/20)

Steyn777 said:


> It's always easy when you talk shit about anyone, nothing to do with any brigade. But I suppose it would be a rather difficult task to try and make people laugh with facts like; Lowest unemployment rate in over 50 years or strongest economy in history, etc etc. Trevor Noah has become a joke, nothing more.


Facts don't care about your feelings. That amazing economy and unemployment rate went down the shitter because obese orange man couldn't do the bare minimum to prepare for a pandemic

Also uncle Donny won't be sending you a green card or free dollars for your spirited defence of his incompetence. 

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (19/5/20)

mad_hatter said:


> The dude is posting conspiracy theories and you're happy to let him use this platform to continue?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


Im happy to let someone express their opinion. I have an issue with you insulting everybody with an opinion.
Please try and be civil and play the "ball" not the "man".

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## mad_hatter (19/5/20)

Christos said:


> Im happy to let someone express their opinion. I have an issue with you insulting everybody with an opinion.
> Please try and be civil and play the "ball" not the "man".


Cool. I'll begin posting up anti ecig propaganda that's funded by big tobacco and I'm sure you won't have any issues,since all I'll be doing is "expressing my opinion" screenshotting your response as well should my posts be deleted


Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## mad_hatter (19/5/20)

And for the record,civility is reserved when good faith arguments are put forward by both parties. 

There can be no good faith with conspiracy theories

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (19/5/20)

mad_hatter said:


> And for the record,civility is reserved when good faith arguments are put forward by both parties.
> 
> There can be no good faith with conspiracy theories
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


I trust you are happy with your expressed opinion and I also trust that the members here will refrain from name calling if they dont agree with your opinion.


----------



## vicTor (19/5/20)

are you perhaps mad @mad_hatter ?

...lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (19/5/20)

stevie g said:


> @mad_hatter why do you have to be so disgustingly insulting?


Thats what the “ignore” function is for.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/5/20)

Raindance said:


> Thats what the “ignore” function is for.
> 
> Regards


I've started using that ignore functionality quite often these days. As soon as I see a thread and half the conversation is missing, I know the tinfoil hat brigade was at it again. Added bonus, I didn't waste any of my time reading their nonsense

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (20/5/20)

mad_hatter said:


> The dude is posting conspiracy theories and you're happy to let him use this platform to continue?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk



“I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it.”

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/5/20)

I have been ignoring you for ages @Raindance . It hasn't worked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (21/5/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I have been ignoring you for ages @Raindance . It hasn't worked.
> 
> View attachment 196499


I get that quite often. I guess it’s very hard to ignore a stalker.

By the way, your garage door is unlocked.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/5/20)

If I had a garage I would be very worried.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

